# Petrol in Diesel Car



## dodo (13 Aug 2011)

I have put 30E worth of petrol into my diesel Peugeot 307 (2005) which had the fuel light in at the time(about 50  MIles left) I drove home about 4 miles and did feel the car a bit sluggish but car is due a service and as I am an idiot I did not think I had put wrong fuel in and then only reliased my error as I got to my house. I then got a lift to the garage and purchased 30E worth of diesel only had 4 containers,I put this into the car.
I then tried to start the car about 3 times but she would not start,
Can you advise if your service would still be okay to get my car back in action or do I need a mechanic thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Aug 2011)

Google gives this list of people who might help at a price I'm sure.


----------



## horusd (13 Aug 2011)

The AA also deal with this.See  here.


----------



## Gondola (14 Aug 2011)

Dodo - hope you have already called the AA (or equivalent). Apparently the decontamination must be done as soon as possible to be able to save the engine. And - by the way - I am told that the value of the car is 0 as a consequence of wrong fuel being used.


----------



## sse (14 Aug 2011)

dodo said:


> I have put 30E worth of petrol into my diesel Peugeot 307 (2005) which had the fuel light in at the time(about 50  MIles left) I drove home about 4 miles and did feel the car a bit sluggish but car is due a service and as I am an idiot I did not think I had put wrong fuel in and then only reliased my error as I got to my house. I then got a lift to the garage and purchased 30E worth of diesel only had 4 containers,I put this into the car.
> I then tried to start the car about 3 times but she would not start,
> Can you advise if your service would still be okay to get my car back in action or do I need a mechanic thanks



The fuel system will have to be drained and filters replaced. The car will probably need new injectors at a minimum. As it's an oldish car maybe sort the fuel out first and then see if it runs.

Main thing is don't try to start it again.

SSE


----------



## dodo (5 Sep 2011)

*Diesel Car no issue's after 30E petrol*

I took advice from neighbour to fill rest of tank with diesel and keep doing this every few days,so I took his advice and 3 weeks later the car is going as good as it was before the petrol went in,
just thought I would past info on,
cheers


----------



## PetrolHead (6 Sep 2011)

dodo said:


> I took advice from neighbour to fill rest of tank with diesel and keep doing this every few days,so I took his advice and 3 weeks later the car is going as good as it was before the petrol went in,
> just thought I would past info on,
> cheers



Can I recommend that people do not follow this advice should they find themselves in a similar situation. 

Dodo - You should prepare yourself for the cost of replacing the fuel pump and injectors in the not too distant.....


----------



## renno rannes (7 Sep 2011)

dodo said:


> I took advice from neighbour to fill rest of tank with diesel and keep doing this every few days,so I took his advice and 3 weeks later the car is going as good as it was before the petrol went in,
> just thought I would past info on,
> cheers




I also did this about a year ago and neverh ad a problem. Although I only put 5 euro worth of petrol in and the rest diesel.


----------

